# Grooming appointment: sending client home with a decent brush and dematting spray



## brownlikewoah (May 3, 2012)

Sorry but this is not the direction I would have gone in. This is way too old for puppies first groom, issue number one. That in itself is already setting the dog up for failure. The dog is matted. That means they haven't been putting in the elbow grease at home to get their dog used to the grooming process, which leads to problem number two. Problem three, owner not accepting their fate in doing the most humane thing for their matted puppy who is not used to grooming, and having unrealistic expectations for a ridiculous haircut that is too long for them to manage. I don't dematt puppies, ever. I won't punish the puppy for their owner's neglect. Plus, that dog is just around the corner from the coat change nightmare, and inevitably will become a solid mat anyway. 
I'll get off my soapbox, and I'm sorry if I came across too strongly, I'm just stubborn when it comes to matting! lol


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

Brown like. So what would you suggest she have done? Somebody needs to help that poor pup and demat it. I would prefer a professional do it to a novice owner who obviously doesn't know what they are doing. Probably shaving down would have been best way but I see nothing wrong with what was done. You can't undo the fact the pup is older or that it is already matted but you can certainly make sure not to traumatize the poor thing while trying to help it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Convincing the owner to let you shave down would have been optimal, but this was the next best thing - and also, I applaud you for figuring out that she did not know how to brush, because let me tell you - with my first poodle, I got many a lecture and dirty looks from groomers, who would express disbelief when I said "but I am brushing her every single day" - but not a single one every showed me how to brush her or gave me a grooming spray - this I learned in my own reading after years of bringing her in every 6 weeks and saying "shave her down, her hair mats something awful if it gets any longer then an inch" - so Kudos to you for realizing that the owner was not neglectful, and just needed some education!


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

PoodleFoster, as a first time poodle owner who was woefully ignorant at the correct way to groom a puppy I would have got down on my knees and kissed your feet if you'd been as kind and thoughtful to me.

Probably wouldn't have been able to get up again due to arthritis, but hey!

Its all very well vilifying owners who make mistakes with their dogs, but it isn't helpful in either educating them OR helping the pup. You have probably ensured that this pup will be much better dealt with in the future.

Fortunately Pippin never got in quite the state this one sounds like, but that is precisely because I eventually got some advice and help.

We don't all come to poodleship knowing exactly what to do, you know, and reading about it doesn't always show the full story. Mistakes are made. Or maybe brownlikewoah you think people like me shouldn't own poodles?? Your post sounds very vitriolic against ignorant owners. There is no explanation as to the why's and wherefore's that the pup hadn't been groomed before, but wow, I hope you never find yourself with a problem in another area of life and get the same response! Stubborn isn't always helpful you know )

Think you did a good thing PoodleFoster.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I don't think I would be too angry with the owner. It was probably ignorance. Doodle breeders always seem to leave the part out where the dogs matt incredibly easily. That will probably end up being one more doodle that is shaved bald on a regular basis.


----------



## NorthJerseyGirrl (Aug 15, 2011)

Would you mind telling me the type of brush and spray you use and how to demat? I am a novice groomer and usually rely on a comb for tangles. I have not found detangling spray to be helpful. Thanks!

As for what you did, I wish some groomer had done that with me years ago. It wasn't until finding this forum that I came to understand what owning a poodle really entails.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

NorthJerseyGirrl said:


> Would you mind telling me the type of brush and spray you use and how to demat? I am a novice groomer and usually rely on a comb for tangles. I have not found detangling spray to be helpful. Thanks!
> 
> As for what you did, I wish some groomer had done that with me years ago. It wasn't until finding this forum that I came to understand what owning a poodle really entails.


I know that you were not asking me, but the classic poodle grooming spray is called "The Stuff"
I just use a slicker brush, but perhaps somebody can give you some ideas on demating tools.


----------



## plr (Oct 20, 2012)

As a novice poodle owner, I really appreciated it when my groomer showed me the correct way to use a slicker brush and emphasized that I needed to brush down to the skin. We had this conversation when I picked him up after the first grooming experience. Since he had a tough time the first time, I started taking him in every two weeks. He had some socialization issues early on and this really helped him. He now handles grooming without any issues (other than he whines while he is caged). 

I think it is a two way street. I think anyone that is getting their dog groomed for the first time would welcome advice offered by a groomer. And the environment in the grooming shop should be such that people feel comfortable asking for advice.


----------



## Angl (Nov 9, 2012)

The first time I took Max to his groomer, she put her poodle up on the counter and showed me how to brush down to the skin. Then she showed me how to reward good behavior to get him used to it. She's the best!
She knew he was my first poodle, I took our Golden there for years for baths. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## supysmom (Oct 10, 2011)

refusing to demat a dog is not (necessarily) villifying an owner. as long as your professional and tactful. I do not demat pets either. I simply explain how the coat gets in this condition, ie; waiting too long to groom, not brushing properly etc. then I explain the dematting process. reach back to the nape of your neck, pick a couple hairs (not a handful) and pull straight up towards the ceiling (not down or out). how does that feel? imagine that all over your body for an hour! and we havent even plucked the ears or clipped the nails yet. I have this career because I love animals not to torture them. owners need to be educated. and pain is a great motivator.


----------

